# Welcome to Canada.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sigh. A sad, sad day for Canada and civil liberties.

This calls for a protest of immense size to protest the rise of the police state...

Click here to see what I'm talking about...


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

post a better link!!! i can't find the story in all that jibber jabber


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It was on the main page... but here...

Just for Scooby. =)


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Wow the Rcmp thinks they can just barge in anywhere eh!!!
Like wtf is going on these days, damn hot shot cops!!!









Hmmm i noticed the story i just didn';t think it was the 1 you wanted me to read as it isn;t very important... well for me or my city that is...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Dude. The raid of a journalist's home and office to find her sources for the material she writes is something of importance for the entire NATION. It's a fact of police state tactics being enforced to ensure that freedom of the press does not actually reign supreme.

The RCMP and our wannabe CIA that we call CSIS are acting very independently of the gov't at the moment and honestly, that's not something we should be happy about... Our own Prime Minister had no clue something of this magnitude was going to happen.

And if you don't think this is HUGE... then just wait. If people don't speak up about their outrage, other civil liberties will soon begin to disappear as well.

And! This also has at the route of the issue the Maher Arar case, where the American gov't seized him (with or without the help of RCMP is unclear) and deported him to Jordan and then Syria where he spent almost a year as was tortured. I'm not sure if you have an issue with a person traveling on a Canadian passport being scooped up in the USA and sent away to a country to be tortured and interrogated, but, that bothers me just a little... Not saying the USA is totally to blame here, though. I want to make that clear. I think they were acting on info given to them by the RCMP. And that makes me sick. But I do support Arar in his lawsuit against the USA.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

WOW can you be more stupid? Raid a journalist's home. your definately gonna have a lot of negative publicity.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

boxer said:


> WOW can you be more stupid? Raid a journalist's home. your definately gonna have a lot of negative publicity.


 The worst part about it is the majority of Canadians are too lazy to care.

f*cking Canada...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Mettle said:


> The worst part about it is the majority of Canadians are too lazy to care.
> 
> f*cking Canada...


 Did you plan on doing anything else than bitch here?


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

this lady got her hands on sh*t she wasnt suppose too. she cant just write every fuckin thing that drops on her lap. this obviously was classified sh*t. the rcmp has gotten in enough trouble, they know not to be doing dumb sh*t unless she lady really fucked up


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

Mettle said:


> The worst part about it is the majority of Canadians are too lazy to care.
> 
> f*cking Canada...


 the problem is every channel is us garb, so most people dont even relize


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

"the problem is every channel is us garb, so most people dont even relize"

Got that right...

Horray for Da CBC *In Cretiens Voice*


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

LouiCypher said:


> *In Cretiens Voice*


 hahaha pure gold


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Sigh. A sad, sad day for Canada and civil liberties.
> 
> This calls for a protest of immense size to protest the rise of the police state...
> 
> Click here to see what I'm talking about...


 While I can agree with your opinion, I find it funny that anyone could be surprised
by this.
Look at the bright side though- at least they had a search warrant.
The thing that needed to be protested far and wide was the new firearms act.
If you live in "The dominion of Socialist republic's"(Canada) and were stupid enough to register your firearms, the police no longer need a search warrant!
Canada is already a socialist state, we just get to elect our dictators.
How else could you explain Chretien getting re elected 6 months after he said on national t.v.
"I don't give a damn what Canadians want"?
Later
Eric


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

well lets not crazy here, I mean id take good ol creiten over that charming harper, any day + i live in the west. leaders just get a little overwhelmed sometimes funny things like that. take forinstance..lets get iraq


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

> > The worst part about it is the majority of Canadians are too lazy to care.
> >
> > f*cking Canada...
> 
> ...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

aww crap... lets try that again...



> The worst part about it is the majority of Canadians are too lazy to care.
> 
> f*cking Canada...


yup- scoobys comment proves that! (srry scooby)

Hmmm... I guess its not like we're lazy, we just don't think it concerns us.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Too lazy to care, nah... there's just more to care about then some repoter who got her house searched... like damn she's already got a huge support team down there in ottawa wtf does she need my help with?


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

At least you people don't have to put up with the Patriot Act.

It has never affected me in any way shape or form, but you want to talk about a police state, its America.

President Bush in his re-election campaign wants to put an extra 30% of spending into the homeland security, which I personally do not believe in, why, because we don't need american troops in airports, screening american citizens boaring airplanes, this is what you call MARTIAL LAW, AND IT IS ILLEGAL!

President Bush said in his State of the Union, that the United States needs to renew the Patriot Act, shame on you Bush, you are slowly, but surely losing a supporter.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i just hope Canada doesn't adopt that stupid terrorist scale you guys have...

*Warning Terror Level High* hahahaha makes me power laugh everytime i see it...


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

I never understood that crap.

The media expolits everything, first thing broadcasted is that stupid terror alert sh*t, i know the terrorist have balls the size of watermelons, but even a terrorist would know better not to do anything when America has its dukes up.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > The worst part about it is the majority of Canadians are too lazy to care.
> ...


 Actually yes.

I'm getting together with a few political groups at my school and hopefully we'll have a nice combined effort going. Not to mention linking it with people, possibly, who are involved with the Arar case, as this directly affects him and the truth behind his deportation.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

My 2 Cents. Cretin Was a NATIONAL DISGRACE, now he's gone THANK GOD. Now that we have martin(who is pro-US) we as Canadians have to be ready for some sort of Terrorist threat. Guess what, I'd rather Be like the Americans In their Terror Level Warnings, then be a bunch of PUSSIES like we were when that Piece of Crap Jean Cretin was in power. lets just sit By while our Closest Ally goes to war.... STUPID CRETIN.

Oh and I spelled Cretin Correctly, because thats what he is, a Cretin.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Buddy were a peacekeeping country ytou don't like it then go join your American Girlfriend... People repect us more then the states because of this... 
and because we don't force people to do things our way...

Chretien did alot of good things for Canada, You just focus on the bad...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

garybusey said:


> My 2 Cents. Cretin Was a NATIONAL DISGRACE, now he's gone THANK GOD. Now that we have martin(who is pro-US) we as Canadians have to be ready for some sort of Terrorist threat. Guess what, I'd rather Be like the Americans In their Terror Level Warnings, then be a bunch of PUSSIES like we were when that Piece of Crap Jean Cretin was in power. lets just sit By while our Closest Ally goes to war.... STUPID CRETIN.
> 
> Oh and I spelled Cretin Correctly, because thats what he is, a Cretin.


 Canadian soldiers are not trained the same way that American soldiers are. I don't believe their training is as rigorous or as high in levels of desensitizing them. Not to mention our military is under funded, under equipped, and largely middle-aged... Yes, a lot of the lack of people and money is the fault of the Liberals. However, the training and methods they go through, I don't think are nor are they a bad thing.

Canada, a country of 32+ million people, will probably never have a large standing military. We really have no reason to. We share borders with one country, that being the USA. We really don't have the economy to support a large, very active military either... There was a conscious choice made in the past, that was highly respected by most Canadians, to concentrate on peace keeping. Not war. Not peace making. But PEACE KEEPING. Unfortunately, under the Liberals, even that has evaporated.

In terms of helping out the USA in Iraq. What would we have honestly done? Look at our men and women in Afghanistan. Two died because they were driving around a mine infested area in a damn jeep for their patrol. It's not nice over there. Nor is it safe with the equipment they're given... I have a very close friend who is serving in Afghanistan right now and he's echoed these exact sentiments, though in a more aloof manner, because he doesn't want to get in trouble for speaking out.

Also, on the note of Afghanistan. We have 2000 troops in there and that's spreading us very thin and eating up so much money at the moment. The Canadian military is simply not equipped to handle that, let alone take part in the occupation of Iraq... Anyway, our troops going to Afghanistan freed up 2000 more American spots to be sent to Iraq. So we're helping indirectly at any rate.

Bottom line is, just because we share a border with the USA does NOT mean we should be bowing to their every beck and call. Despite all the corporate and cultural encroachment, we are still a sovereign nation and we have the right to make our own decisions on issues of foreign policy. The USA is constantly dictating to us what we should and should not do within our own borders. The issue of Iraq was one that had to deal not only with our own people, but with those aborad. I commend Chrétien (not Cretin) for taking a stand on the Iraq issue and for once telling the USA "no". It doesn't happen often enough.

I think though that Canada should start investing in our military once again and building it back up to the level it once was. Not so that we can participate in the toppling of regimes in other countries, but so that we may offer the peace keeping efforts we once did. So that when our soldiers, our men and women, walk into these obviously dangerous and volatile places that they're prepared both mentally, physically, and equipped with the proper equipment... The Canadian Military is a joke at this point and that's really horrible. Because when I think about the level of danger we're sending our troops into in a place like Afghanistan, and how much more dangerous we make it through their unpreparedness, it's just disgusting... And when I think about that, I think about my good friend, who I've known since Kindergarten (so probably about 15 years or more) who is like a brother to me and I pray for his safe return.

Anyway. I'm done ranting.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Buddy were a peacekeeping country ytou don't like it then go join your American Girlfriend... People repect us more then the states because of this...
> and because we don't force people to do things our way...


 People don't necessarily respect us more... they just don't notice us.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

what about the civil liberties of maher arar?? He got shafted by the gov't of canada and the us. The us sent him over there cause they knew he would be tortured. So much for protecting canada's citizens, but then again, most arab/muslim people are being treated more as second class citzens in most countries now. We are all in for one hell of a ride in the upcoming years.


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

I definatly give Canada a lot of credit for being a peace keeping country, and the fact that you guys love it so much ..

But the fact that you guys are bashing the United States in our effort against terrorism, really isn't that funny.

If a terrorist struck Canada, what would you guys do? Get out the hydrolically powered Ice Ball Launchers?

Its a respect Issue, and I give a lot of respect to the canadian government, but *IN MY OPINION* most people from Canada are snobs.

Which by the way: (You the Canadian Reader) Doesn't mean you.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Chretien did alot of good things for Canada, You just focus on the bad...


 Interesting. Can you name 3 of these good things?
Most Canadian's can't.Before he left office a poll was done to see what Chretian's legacy would be.And 92 percent of the people polled couldn't think of ANYTHING
worth remembering.
Later
Eric


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Chimaira said:


> If a terrorist struck Canada, what would you guys do? Get out the hydrolically powered Ice Ball Launchers?


 I really *HATE* when Americans bring up this point. It's hardly relevant, in my eyes. Because honestly, Canada would never be a target of terrorism for just being Canada and the way we've acted thus far on a global scale. I'm not saying Canada is perfect, god no I am not saying that, but, I will say we have made less international enemies than Americans have and garnered less hatred around the world. There's a reason why when we travel we adorn ourselves with Canadian patches and the like. We don't want to be mistaken for Americans.

Also, had Canada taken part in the efforts against Iraq, our men who would have gone in would all be dead. See my post above about the Canadian military... In addition to this, Canada would now be seen, pretty much, as one and the same as the USA. Except our military sucks. Again, see post above... This association would definitely put us rank and file with the USA and make us targets.

Do you see a trend starting here though? If Canada does become a target for terrorism, and I would wonder why any terrorist would even give a damn about Canada, it would be because of an association with the USA. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to say the USA is the route of all evil... But let's be realistic. The USA is the prime target. People thus far associating with the USA or showing sympathy have been targeted to deter them from cooperating. The calculation wouldn't flow in any different direction here.

And honestly... If a terrorist attack did occur in Canada, we'd deal with it, just like we would any other tragedy. It's part of life. And a excessively large military wouldn't necessarily solve anything, anyway.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

just being devil's advocate here....
what truly terrible things did cretien do? besided stuff like saying, our deficit grew, health care is worse.... cause all of those things would have happened no matter what PM was in office. Just remember we could have had joe clark. cretien didnt institute a gst like mulroney. We need trudeau back, i wish i was alive to see him in office and tell the west "go sell your own f*cking wheat." i wanna hear a politician say something liek that, no offence to any farmers on here


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> just being devil's advocate here....
> what truly terrible things did cretien do? besided stuff like saying, our deficit grew, health care is worse.... cause all of those things would have happened no matter what PM was in office. Just remember we could have had joe clark. cretien didnt institute a gst like mulroney. We need trudeau back, i wish i was alive to see him in office and tell the west "go sell your own f*cking wheat." i wanna hear a politician say something liek that, no offence to any farmers on here


 Chrétien did do a lot of progressive things. I think his most note worthy is his policies in attempting to help with the AIDs crisis in Africa and attempting to get some larger gov'ts and the UN to put pressure on corrupt gov'ts in African countries to shape up... Chrétien was pretty frank about some of this stuff. In his last visit to Africa as the Canadian Prime Minister he basically said, "Before we start helping you you have to learn how to help yourselves. We're not going to give you money if we know your government is corrupt. We want to help, but it's just as much your job as it is ours. Get rid of your corruption and we have a start." Pretty ballsy for a Canadian PM if you ask me...

But the Chrétien gov't was probably one of the most corrupt, if not THE most ocrrupt, gov't in Canadian history. Scandals, pay offs, favors, etc. There was at least one a month for the entire time they were in office... Lucky that Canadians are too lazy to care or notice.

But I'd take Chrétien over Paul Martin any day. The guy doesn't even know what's going on in the country. He's too busy playing nice with the big corporations.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Chimaira said:
> 
> 
> > If a terrorist struck Canada, what would you guys do? Get out the hydrolically powered Ice Ball Launchers?
> ...


 This is true. Terrorists and the like seek vengeance, and Canada has always been cool with everybody.

So at your airports, are there people handing out Maple Leaf stickers?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Chimaira said:
> ...


 Honestly... I wouldn't be surprised. Heh.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Interesting fact on airports... My friend flew recently from Costa Rica to the USA then to Canada. In Costa Rica she couldn't get her luggage open on account of losing the key. They didn't care. Passed it through without checking it. (They have no x-ray equipment.)

In the USA, it was not checked. They asked, "Was it checked in Costa Rica?" She said yes. Move along through. Same thing happened in Canada.

She could've smuggled anything she wanted back so easily. Or had a bomb in there. Crazy, huh?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am going to only make one point. The reason Canada has no need to builld its military is that they and everyone knows if Canada was messed with the USA would help them out, just like everyother country that comes begging for aid.... I would love it if we just shut our borders down and said f*ck you to the rest of the world, I would have a lot more cash in my pockets and we have everything we need right here, I mean what does canada, or anyother country really have to offer us...
:simile:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh yeah, I can think of one thing we get from the rest of the world....Continual f*cking grief...that is until they want something.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Interesting fact on airports... My friend flew recently from Costa Rica to the USA then to Canada. In Costa Rica she couldn't get her luggage open on account of losing the key. They didn't care. Passed it through without checking it. (They have no x-ray equipment.)
> 
> In the USA, it was not checked. They asked, "Was it checked in Costa Rica?" She said yes. Move along through. Same thing happened in Canada.
> 
> She could've smuggled anything she wanted back so easily. Or had a bomb in there. Crazy, huh?


 i work with a guy that was arrested and convivted of trying to smuggle cocaine out of ecuador. He spent 6 months in an ecuadorian jail, and it didnt seem like a fun time. What basically happened to gert him out was....
When he got arrested and convicted of smuggling, they threw him in jail. When his mom here in winnipeg started telling the press about it. So on went this huge campaign for what she called legal fees to help him out. They threw everykind of fundraiser they could have and in about 6 months they had 70,000 canadian. So off they went with their legal fees. and bang hes out of jail and on his way back home to canada. Funny that they called a bribe "legal fees" When everyone here found out about they were irate. Because after they got him out, they found out that he really did try and smuggle the yayo. But when this story was in the press, she never went outright and admitted that he smuggled the stuff. Everyone assumed he was set up and didnt know anything. But she never said he was not guilty. So he is back home and without a criminal record(i think) and basically his parents bribed the gov't of ecuador to get him out of jail. pretty interesting. Too bad he has all this trauma from being in that jail.


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> I am going to only make one point. The reason Canada has no need to builld its military is that they and everyone knows if Canada was messed with the USA would help them out, just like everyother country that comes begging for aid.... I would love it if we just shut our borders down and said f*ck you to the rest of the world, I would have a lot more cash in my pockets and we have everything we need right here, I mean what does canada, or anyother country really have to offer us...
> :simile:


 I agree with you 100% ..


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hahaha what does canada give to taht states taht they dont have a heel of alot. just to name a few off the top of my head... lumber,grains,power e.g elctricity, oil and a hell of alot of it, farmed salmon. yes canada deosnt have a powerful military and we dont need it or american help and there is one reason for taht. its because we dont go around f*cking around with other ppls government and trying to impose our views of life onto ppl from a competly different cultural backround. u dont see canada ocupying cambodia and half a dozen other countries. and u also dont see canada getting atacked by them either. we just let ppl fromtheir own country decide what is best for their own country.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

also the states wouldnt have all it needs in your country canada produces half your oil. but on the other hand canadians use less oil tahtn our country produces . wer the self sufficient ones.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha the above 2 posts are so true...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

micus said:


> hahaha what does canada give to taht states taht they dont have a heel of alot. just to name a few off the top of my head... lumber,grains,power e.g elctricity, oil and a hell of alot of it, farmed salmon. yes canada deosnt have a powerful military and we dont need it or american help and there is one reason for taht. its because we dont go around f*cking around with other ppls government and trying to impose our views of life onto ppl from a competly different cultural backround. u dont see canada ocupying cambodia and half a dozen other countries. and u also dont see canada getting atacked by them either. we just let ppl fromtheir own country decide what is best for their own country.


 I disagree with the grain part the midwest here produces way more than our country needs.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I am going to only make one point. The reason Canada has no need to builld its military is that they and everyone knows if Canada was messed with the USA would help them out, just like everyother country that comes begging for aid.... I would love it if we just shut our borders down and said f*ck you to the rest of the world, I would have a lot more cash in my pockets and we have everything we need right here, I mean what does canada, or anyother country really have to offer us...
> :simile:


 dammit GG Canada makes good beer. I would be sad with-out my Labat Blue


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

micus said:


> hahaha what does canada give to taht states taht they dont have a heel of alot. just to name a few off the top of my head... lumber,grains,power e.g elctricity, oil and a hell of alot of it, farmed salmon. yes canada deosnt have a powerful military and we dont need it or american help and there is one reason for taht. its because we dont go around f*cking around with other ppls government and trying to impose our views of life onto ppl from a competly different cultural backround. u dont see canada ocupying cambodia and half a dozen other countries. and u also dont see canada getting atacked by them either. we just let ppl fromtheir own country decide what is best for their own country.


 Yeah, those are things we really need....









Salmon....I dont eat fish.
Lumber...because we dont destroy our forests...any more.
Grain....yeah right, we dont have enough, even though we pay our farmers not to produce any more.
Oil....Ok, we have Alaska, we just have made the choise not to exploit it.
Electricity...please, if we buy electricity from you it is out of pitty.

And the reason you dont need a military is because you are our neighbor...if someone invaided you, we would kick their ass because it is better to have someone with no military as a neighbor, than an invaiding force that could actually do some damage...

Hey, I dont have a problem with Canada, until they try to act like they are better than the US.....You really think you have been so successful because you are peaceful.....look to the south and you will see why no country has messed with you.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

on the electricity note...
i took a course last year called energy conservation and utilization. Anyways this prof was big into something called small hydro. What small hydro is is an individual or consortium of them can start up a business and generate their own power and sell it to the grid. We dont have this in manitoba here yet,its still on the drafting board. This professor i had was on the board that was finalizing the details of the contracts these companies would have to sign. What he said was that if you started a business, you could sell electricity within this province for about 5 cents/kilowatt hour. if you sold it to minnesota you would get about 12 cents a kilowatt hour. This is due soley to the fact that you guys need our electricity.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

for some reason, call it plenty of running water or what ever you want, if we wanted too, we could suply enough electricity to run our country.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to only make one point. The reason Canada has no need to builld its military is that they and everyone knows if Canada was messed with the USA would help them out, just like everyother country that comes begging for aid.... I would love it if we just shut our borders down and said f*ck you to the rest of the world, I would have a lot more cash in my pockets and we have everything we need right here, I mean what does canada, or anyother country really have to offer us...
> ...


 If you're drinking Labat Blue, you're really not drinking good beer anyway.







Blue is the queen of beers.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> And the reason you dont need a military is because you are our neighbor...if someone invaided you, we would kick their ass because it is better to have someone with no military as a neighbor, than an invaiding force that could actually do some damage...


 The only people that would ever actually invade us *is* the USA. And if you think about it, the USA benefits tremendously from its position too. I mean, sharing borders with Canada and Mexico. Up North we're too damn apathetic to care. Down south, well, you've already got them whipped and working in maquiladoras. Win/win on both situations...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

micus said:


> oil


Ever heard of offshore drilling?

One thing Canada will have that will be the envy of the rest of the world is DIAMONDS. They have found diamond mines bigger than the ones in Africa in Canada. People will begin to harvest them soon brining the country great wealth. Merchants want to buy these diamonds more because they arent "blood" diamonds like from Africa. "Blood" diamonds are tainted with the blood of civil war which they caused...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I am going to only make one point. The reason Canada has no need to builld its military is that they and everyone knows if Canada was messed with the USA would help them out, just like everyother country that comes begging for aid.... I would love it if we just shut our borders down and said f*ck you to the rest of the world, I would have a lot more cash in my pockets and we have everything we need right here, I mean what does canada, or anyother country really have to offer us...
> :simile:


 You would die if you shut all your borders and tried to be self-sufficient. Your big companies would leave you. Your dollar would be worth nothing. Slowly, but surely, the USA would DIE. You would regress into a living standard akin to that of the 1800s probably... Just think, you'd no longer have oil from so many places. And don't try and tell me Alaska is a viable solution. Because it's not. Firstly, you'd have to go around Canada to get it down to the rest of the USA. Secondly, so many things in this world are made using petroleum. The world runs on oil and its by-products.

The USA needs the rest of the world just as much as you think the rest of the world needs the USA. You need the cheap goods produced in places like Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and China. You need the oil from places like Iraq and Saudi Arabia. You need to go to war to fund and justify having such a large, heavily armed military... You need these foreign markets to exploit so that you can remain on top, so to speak.

And the USA needs Canada as another market to exploit. Another place to sell goods. And the USA needs us because we ARE a friendly neighbor. One less thing to worry about...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > oil
> ...


 No kidding huh?

I think it's time to invade..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > oil
> ...


 That is very true.







They mark them all with little polar bears, I think it is...

Also... I do believe... Up north, where they are finding these diamonds, there are also tons of other minerals and resources. TONS. It's just a matter of getting to them and developing logical and affordable methods of doing it because they're inaccessible at the moment due to mountains and cold temperatures....

I'm not 100% sure on this one though. I could very well be very wrong. I just remember talking about it in school at one point.

And I'm not trying to say here that Canada is better than the USA or anything like that. And I think any Canadian on this board who is saying that is ignorant. I'm just saying that we have different things to offer the world. Some good, some bad... And that no matter how lofty American self-image is, the USA could never survive without the rest of the world.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 Labat's is the best beer dammit. Molsen and Moose Head is good stuff too.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> Electricity...please, if we buy electricity from you it is out of pitty.


ummm if you guys can supply your own electricity then why do we supply 40% of the states???

like sh*t, if you guys are gonna argue this at least know what your talking about


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Scooby said:


> > Electricity...please, if we buy electricity from you it is out of pitty.
> 
> 
> ummm if you guys can supply your own electricity then why do we supply 40% of the states???
> ...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey, I guess I didnt know we were so dependent on Canada.... I guess you guys have us by the balls and you could shut down our entire country if you decide too....Canada must be the real super power!!! Im suprised Canada would listen to anything the US has to say, I mean with that kind of power, we should be bending over for you.
Sorry for being so ignorant....please dont shut down my TV.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Hey, I guess I didnt know we were so dependent on Canada.... I guess you guys have us by the balls and you could shut down our entire country if you decide too....Canada must be the real super power!!! Im suprised Canada would listen to anything the US has to say, I mean with that kind of power, we should be bending over for you.
> Sorry for being so ignorant....please dont shut down my TV.


 Well, from the obvious tone of your post, it seems that you just can't help being ignorant. And all this just because you get verbally bitch slapped for making stupid, board sweeping comments and then get called on it? Bravo.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Scooby said:


> > Electricity...please, if we buy electricity from you it is out of pitty.
> 
> 
> ummm if you guys can supply your own electricity then why do we supply 40% of the states???
> ...


Learn your facts before you open your mouth.

The US produces 3.719 trillion kWh of electricity a year and only uses 3.602 trillion kWh of energy a year. I think we can do quite fine on our on in that aspect.

We buy it cheap off of you and sell it for more money to other countries.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You know what's a pain in the ass? How everything always boils down to a Canada versus USA thing. Frankly it gets a little annoying. Especially when ignorant and uninformed statements are being tossed around by both sides...

So... How about that lack of freedom of the press in Canada?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Mettle said:


> You know what's a pain in the ass? How everything always boils down to a Canada versus USA thing. Frankly it gets a little annoying. Especially when ignorant and uninformed statements are being tossed around by both sides...
> 
> So... How about that lack of freedom of the press in Canada?


if your calling me uninformed then your mistaken. I got my figures off of the CIA's web site.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha what does canada give to taht states taht they dont have a heel of alot. just to name a few off the top of my head... lumber,grains,power e.g elctricity, oil and a hell of alot of it, farmed salmon. yes canada deosnt have a powerful military and we dont need it or american help and there is one reason for taht. its because we dont go around f*cking around with other ppls government and trying to impose our views of life onto ppl from a competly different cultural backround. u dont see canada ocupying cambodia and half a dozen other countries. and u also dont see canada getting atacked by them either. we just let ppl fromtheir own country decide what is best for their own country.
> ...


 I'm sorry i had to jump back into this Argument, because It was getting THAT stupid. Another "if wasn't for America Canada would be Invaded"... BY WHOM? PLUS the sheer scemantics of an army taking over Canada. It would be like attacking Russia, too big and too Cold. So don't give me that WE PROTECT YOU BULLSHIT. We don't need it, why because we piss no-one off. Now I am not saying Canada is better than the US by any mean, But you are Ignorant if you think the States could Survive without Canada and Vice versa.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > You know what's a pain in the ass? How everything always boils down to a Canada versus USA thing. Frankly it gets a little annoying. Especially when ignorant and uninformed statements are being tossed around by both sides...
> ...


 No, I didn't mean specifically you.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Now I am not saying Canada is better than the US by any mean, But you are Ignorant if you think the States could Survive without Canada and Vice versa.


 I don't know about that... I think both countries could live without the other. It would just be an annoyance in some ways I'm guessing.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mettle said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I guess I didnt know we were so dependent on Canada.... I guess you guys have us by the balls and you could shut down our entire country if you decide too....Canada must be the real super power!!! Im suprised Canada would listen to anything the US has to say, I mean with that kind of power, we should be bending over for you.
> ...


 Is that really called for...









There is a business aspect to everything and thinking that just because the US purchase electricity from Canada does not mean we are dependant on it....it is all about dollars and cents. I thought that consept would be understood by both sides.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 I honestly don't see how what I said was any more offensive than what you said... If that is truly what you meant you could have said it the way you did the second time around rather than presenting your argument in a patronizing and infantile manner... Because that might help both sides understand what exactly your point really is.

And yes, I know, it's all about the money. Everything in this world is.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

You would die if you shut all your borders and tried to be self-sufficient. Your big companies would leave you. Your dollar would be worth nothing. Slowly, but surely, the USA would DIE. You would regress into a living standard akin to that of the 1800s probably... Just think, you'd no longer have oil from so many places. And don't try and tell me Alaska is a viable solution. Because it's not. Firstly, you'd have to go around Canada to get it down to the rest of the USA. Secondly, so many things in this world are made using petroleum. The world runs on oil and its by-products.

The USA needs the rest of the world just as much as you think the rest of the world needs the USA. You need the cheap goods produced in places like Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and China. You need the oil from places like Iraq and Saudi Arabia. You need to go to war to fund and justify having such a large, heavily armed military... You need these foreign markets to exploit so that you can remain on top, so to speak.

And the USA needs Canada as another market to exploit. Another place to sell goods. And the USA needs us because we ARE a friendly neighbor. One less thing to worry about...[/QUOTE] [/quote]







i couldn't have said it better.

I don't care who you are, what country you're from...when i start hearing this "I don't need anybody attitude" you're not only dead wrong, you're ignorant. If you'd close your borders, you'd only screw youself and create even more resentment towards americans ( don't you think you have enough? lol, not many people like amaricans). 
Do you have any idea how many trucks cross the Canada/US border back and forth per day? You think that's for fun? It's cuz we need each other, do business together, etc.

Wanna know why people like Canadians? We see ourselves as part of the world, Americans see themselves as part of america...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

you hit that one on the head pizzo burns my ass when ppl think they can live with out eachother. its true not many ppl like americans in this world i think canada is one of the few with some respect for americans, but when some americans say they can close down there border and say f*ck you to the rest of the world then it it makes me realize why americans are so unliked in the world. cause unfortunetly ppl says stuff like that and dont realize what a dickhead statement it is , and for grosse gurke were you being sarcastic in your apology sort thing or were you serious. also this thread is gettin a bit heated what was the original topic?


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 For once, Grosse Gurke is telling it like it is, and being a real man!


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

You too Gary Busey.

Not only do i agree with you, you are the best actor on the market as we speak.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

gar-master said:


> For once, Grosse Gurke is telling it like it is, and being a real man!


 I guess the operation was a success then!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> gar-master said:
> 
> 
> > For once, Grosse Gurke is telling it like it is, and being a real man!
> ...


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

for all the canadains that are putting you'r 2 cents in we need more than 2 because your money is discounted 40 percent.

I like canada but please ripping on the usa

I think you should elect: 
brian boitano :laugh:

or that black bear in the labatt ice commercials


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

reservoirdog51 said:


> for all the canadains that are putting you'r 2 cents in we need more than 2 because your money is discounted 40 percent.
> 
> I like canada but please ripping on the usa
> 
> ...


 As of right now it's only 30% actually... The American dollar has been dropping a lot, which is giving the Canadian dollar some more strength. Even though the Bank of Canada deliberately attempted to drop the value of our dollar again... I'm not going to go into explaining it all though.

However... What is funny is how much more the Euro is worth now than the American dollar. You get $1.25 US for a Euro right now.

And then there's the British pound...


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

and the fact that the pound and euro AND US dollar is worth more than ours doesnt make your statement very funny anymore


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

reservoirdog51 said:


> for all the canadains that are putting you'r 2 cents in we need more than 2 because your money is discounted 40 percent.
> 
> I like canada but please ripping on the usa
> 
> ...


 Wow, There goes trying to Have an INTELIGENT conversation.....Stupid...


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

to "grosse gurke", i love to hear a good dumb guy spill his juice. but theres no way you could say americnas dont need anyone. u guys lovvvve to go touch up countries just right.

the reason everyones pissed with your country is cause you guys went and pulled an attempted brainwash like 10 times in the last 50yr. and if you dont think you watch 'bowling for comlubine', he goes and proves it. so its in your blood! ud be too bored if you shut sh*t down.

ps basically all mid north states are getting water pumped straight from canada. and in about another 50 yr, all of american will be swigging back on canadian h2o.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> ps basically all mid north states are getting water pumped straight from canada. and in about another 50 yr, all of american will be swigging back on canadian h2o.


rofl where the hell did you get that figure lets see a relivent source.


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

f*ck, i learned it in socials 11 man. every candian is taught it. there all getting there water from undergorund water aquafirs in canada being pumped to the US


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok excellent we have established that gross gurkes earlier comments have pissed off the canadians, and we have also established that both countries rely alot on eachother and the rest of the world , this thread is gettin to personal, i think we shoudl just leave it be WE BOTH NEED EACHOTHER AND THE REST OF THE WORLD.


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

true, but btw which country are u from


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

All you guys are doing is chirping back and forth who does what for who...
None of you controll these resources so what does it matter what side of the border theyre on.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow...so far I am an dumb ingnorant dickhead...nice!!








I love to toss out comments and see the reaction of the people involved. Other than the personal insults directed to me, this was not a bad thread. Too bad people cant preface their statements with something other than "your an ignorant dickhead".
BTW, did anyone see the ..":smile:".. at the end of my first post? There is some truth in that statement, but there is a lot of bs as well. Of course the world is an interwoven commnity...that is pretty obvious, but even though the world likes to continually bash on the USA, they need us as much as we need them. I just thought people were mature enough on this board to retort the statement without the need to go in to personal assination...guess I was wrong.

I have see it pointed out how much the USA is buying from Canada (Oil, electricity, water, beer) and that doesnt even bring up the tourist dollars. These have been pointed out to show the dependancy on the US to Canada....Think of it in terms of dollars and cents....where would your economy be if we didnt? Just a question, no need to bash on me :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mettle said:


> The American dollar has been dropping a lot,


 very very true. While our "economy" is doing ok, since most of it is propped up on a base of debt our dollar is plummeting. I suggest people start investing in foreign markets.









As for Canada, US, self sufficiency.....it is a global economy now....self sufficiency really isnt an option anymore...I need no source for this, it is simply common sense.

I think the real animosity here exists because of our foreign policy. Just keep in mind, CLINTON invented the notion that America is the worlds police....not BUSH. CLINTON deployed us to over 30 foreign engagements in his tenure. We only had like 5 before him. All this while shrinking the militarys budget.

Anyway, I love Canada.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Wow...so far I am an dumb ingnorant dickhead...nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah some of us Canadians tried to carry this on without name calling... But Xenon nailed it, Nobody can survive on their own and as time passes all the countires of the world are going tobecome even more dependant on one another. But really I don't dislike the States, we wouldn't be where we are today wthout them.


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

i feel all good inside after this make up talk


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

damn somebody beat me to it.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow... this got pretty ugly...

To back this up a page (sorry) I think Paul Martin is going to be a lot better than Chrétien ... maybe its just b/c im a saskatchewan girl, and his finance minister is from sask - maybe Ottawa is finally going to realize there is more to Canada than Ontario and Quebec... 
About the Americans... sure its funny to watch Rick Mercer's "talking to Americans" and telling them bs about how our parliament buildings are igloos and global warming is causing them to melt...heh... and some believed it... but when you think about it, our cultures are so intertwined, that we both need each other. Sure, Canada isn't all that impressive militarily, our political support is worth a lot in the eyes of the rest of the world...
Annnnnywho... enough topic derailing...

Isn't freedom of the press one of our constitutional rights? The public had a right to know whats going on in the country, we can't just be fed gov't propaganda of what "they" think is relevant...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ohh dan j im from from vancouver island , it may have been precieved that i called gross gurke a dickhead but i didnt i called his comment a dick head comment not him a deickhead, i just get real pissed cause on my side of the country b.c is gettin scrwed up the bum because of american soft wood lumber duties, americand fishing in out waters etc... i have nothing against americans or gross gurke i just get heated real easy, but yah good make up talk


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

to danj, if you are trying to use bowling for columbine for a intelligent topic, dont. Don't get me wrong, i am for gun control(thats another topic) and i get what moore is trying to get across. But, you have to realize that bowling... is a hollywood movie, and therefore its entertainment , not fact. There is lots of nifty editing and stuff in that movie that moore uses to reinforce his point, without actually saying it, people just jump to conclusions. 
Back to the topic, where do we draw the line for freedom of the press though? There are laws to protect certain documents from certain people not reaching them. What if a reporter had a source in Visa or something and they decided to give the reporter your card number SIN and address and all that? And they publish it, is it still freedom of the press and is it still legal?? I am not sure where i stand on this, because i think most of the media is entertainment anyways. I would rather read my university's paper rather than my mainstream city paper. I can see how freedom of the press could be important., but then again there are things that should be protected. I think there has to be aline drawn somewhere.


----------

